# Tru-Cut Mowing Height for Bermuda in GA



## nipper404 (May 2, 2018)

I purchased a my first Tru-cut reel mower last season. It's an H-20 and I was very pleased with the cut early in the season when it was short, but then by August felt like I was getting a more even cut with my rotary. I think my main problem was setting the right height for the blades. I would raise the blades to prevent yellowing from cutting too much of grass blade. By August I felt it was way too long for Bermuda.

Unfortunately with having 2 kids and sports schedules, there were some weeks in June and July where I would go 1 week in between mows. Sometimes abiding by the 1/3 of the blade rule isn't practical with my schedule.

Does anybody have any advice as to what cutting heights I should be trying to hit by month for Bermuda in GA? Or if you could tell me what notch on H-20 as I'm unsure how to measure cut height on reel mower.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@nipper404 I would try and start the year as low as possible and then gradually raise the height based on schedules and missed mowings. Also look into growth regulator(PGR) as it would help keep the top growth down between mowings.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

you're describing common challenges i had. one of the reasons i switched to zoysia (fine). i do cut my tifgrand as low as it mechanically will go ...the 2nd on the bottom of the adjustment lever. i end up on #3 later in the year.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

PGR is your friend. I was able to maintain at 3/8" while cutting twice a week spraying it. Key is to monitor with a greenskeeper app and track GDDs so that the growth never surges. You'll need to commit to spraying every three weeks, but it is well worth it.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Have you had the reel/bedknife sharpened since you got it? (If cut quality is in question)

W/0 a vertical cutter or groomer ....you will chase it up in july


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

cnet24 said:


> PGR is your friend. I was able to maintain at 3/8" while cutting twice a week spraying it. Key is to monitor with a greenskeeper app and track GDDs so that the growth never surges. You'll need to commit to spraying every three weeks, but it is well worth it.


Care to put this in English for us newbies? I get PGR but what is gdd? And what app do you recommend?


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> Have you had the reel/bedknife sharpened since you got it? (If cut quality is in question)
> 
> W/0 a vertical cutter or groomer ....you will chase it up in july


What is a groomer?


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Wfrobinette GDD i believe stands for growing degree days. Essentially the PGR effects will not last as long in certain weather conditions. A GDD app lets you log your days of applying PGR (as well as other chemicals) and will help you monitor when you need to re-apply.

I use the greenskeeper app. You can google it and get everything setup for your lawn.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

I can not recommend PGR enough I was able to keep my Bermuda at 3/4" and only mow once a week. One time I went 9 days in between due to weather and schedule and it was fine.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

greenskeeper app is awesome. Once you set up your yard (course) and location, it will do all the math related to GDD and tell you when to reapply. It really takes the guess work out of applying.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Is that app free?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Greenkeeper app isn't really an app, it's a website. https://www.greenkeeperapp.com/home.php


----------



## nipper404 (May 2, 2018)

With pets and kids frequently in my backyard are there any toxicity concerns with using PGR?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Not once it drys. I thought maybe it would regulated the kids growth but every time we take the kids to the pediatrician they are in the 95th percentile in height and weight,


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Greenkeeper app isn't really an app, it's a website. https://www.greenkeeperapp.com/home.php


Oh how many times I've gone to the App Store to try and find it :lol:


----------



## nipper404 (May 2, 2018)

Thanks for all the tips. Sounds like PGR is the way to go. Can anyone recommend a good PGR that I can buy in quarts and link to purchase?


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

nipper404 said:


> Thanks for all the tips. Sounds like PGR is the way to go. Can anyone recommend a good PGR that I can buy in quarts and link to purchase?


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3437

The smallest amount for the most popular/cheapest (T-nex) only comes in 1 gallon+ sizes. The thread above has people splitting gallon containers or selling off portions.


----------



## zgmt (9 mo ago)

cnet24 said:


> PGR is your friend. I was able to maintain at 3/8" while cutting twice a week spraying it. Key is to monitor with a greenskeeper app and track GDDs so that the growth never surges. You'll need to commit to spraying every three weeks, but it is well worth it.


 @Redtwin, what is the Greenskeeper app and what are GDD? Also, what are you spraying with/for everything 3 weeks?

Thank you!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@zgmt GreenskeeperApp is a website where you can set up zones in your yard to track fertilizer, pesticides, and plant growth regulator (PGR) applications. PGR wears off quicker in higher heat so you track when it needs to be reapplied by counting Growing Degree Days. The basic math is you average the high daily temperature and the low daily temperature and then subtract the base. For warm season turf you use 10°C. Once you get to your reapplication amount (the default is 225 but I run mine out to 250) then you just spray again. It can be anywhere from 10 to 20 days between applications depending on how hot the weather is. You really will only track GDD for PGR applications. GreenskeeperApp is no longer available for free so now I use Greencast.com. There are several sites that will track GDD for free and take all the math out of it; one was even developed by a member here called LittlLeaf.

I use T-Nex as my PGR product but there are others. PGR has many other benefits other than reducing the frequency of mowing. The turf grows denser, the color is darker, it is more drought tolerant, it can increase resistance to some diseases, and since you are mowing less often it puts less stress on you, your marriage, your equipment, and the grass. I apply mine using a My4Sons 4-gallon battery sprayer with a two port boom and Teejet XR 11004VK tips. Depending on the size of your yard, you can use just about any lawncare sprayer. You'll just want to calibrate it to make sure you are putting down about a gallon of mix per 1000sf but that is a whole other discussion.


----------

